# Rear seat delete, R34 inspired lip and leather upholstered dash



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

So I finally got my car. After purchasing it, I brought it straight to the shop to have the interior done. I had my dash covered with leather and double stiched white, did my steering wheel and handbake with leather, painted piano black some interior bits, put on my recaro super starks, deleted my rear seats, HICAS delete, put on a bespoke R34 lip, painted my valve covers....

R34 lip bespoke





























Piano black center console










Leather covered dash










Leather covered steering wheel










Recaro super starks. Took them off my 993










Rear seat delete



















Engine bay which is still dirty










So Ill use the car first. Has enough power for now. Has power fc, 750cc injectors, 3 " downpipe to a HKS exhaust, z3, walbro fuel pump, lightened flywheel, bc coilovers.

Planning really on putting on a pair of EFR6258. Not too happy with the stock lag!!


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice
Why did you bother putting the rear seatbelts back in though, looks odd.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Just got it and went out for dinner! Yes I will take the belts out. Also the crappy floor matts


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice rear delete. Looks clean and simple.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, nice and clean :clap:

Where did you get the rear seat delete???

I'm after the same for quite a while now and can't find something suitable :runaway:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Very nice seat delete. Did mine a few years ago and it looks very DIY compared to yours !

Cheers

Stu


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Austrian GTR said:


> Wow, nice and clean :clap:
> 
> Where did you get the rear seat delete???
> 
> ...


Just had my interior specialist who did my dash do it also. So sorry, there is no kit that I know of. 

But I think somebody who can do a carpet can easily handle it.

Paul


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

davew said:


> Nice rear delete. Looks clean and simple.


Thanks Davew.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

mambastu said:


> Very nice seat delete. Did mine a few years ago and it looks very DIY compared to yours !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


Well at least you got the seats out. Useless weight IMO.

Paul


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice leatherwork mate. Too good. 

That rear spoiler blade will give a bit too much drag, elevate your fuel consumption too.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

xxfr said:


> Very nice leatherwork mate. Too good.
> 
> That rear spoiler blade will give a bit too much drag, elevate your fuel consumption too.


Thanks for the compliment. Yeah was thinking of that too on the drag. But I want the downforce for the track. Was thinking quite similar to the ducktail of the Porsche. Lol....


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

I also changed my front bushings to poly urethane bushings. The white color ones which is the hardest. I didn't notice any harshness. Also refurbished the rack and pinion.

I just plugged the lines on my HICAS delete. Some say I should connect both lines that fed the rear rack.

Can't see the logic why the ps pump is in harms way if its just plugged. I mean, if there were no lines going to the rear, it would act the same no?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Did you do the LHD conversion yourself or someone else! Looks like some crazy pipework behind the block. Does the BMC have a heat shield? Looks like it'll get hot there.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

willrobdon said:


> Did you do the LHD conversion yourself or someone else! Looks like some crazy pipework behind the block. Does the BMC have a heat shield? Looks like it'll get hot there.


Someone else did the paperwork. RHD are not allowed here. What is the BMC?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

camlob said:


> Someone else did the paperwork. RHD are not allowed here. What is the BMC?


Brake Master Cylinder

:thumbsup:

What are the rules like importing a RHD car over 25 years old in the US?


----------

